# RAP - ResApp Health



## mophead (15 November 2007)

Narhex Life Sciences Limited (ASX: NLS) is an Australian biotechnology company based in Melbourne. Its principal focus is to develop and commercialize its anti-HIV protease inhibitor DG17. DG17 is the water-soluble prodrug of the active anti-HIV drug DG35. When DG17 is administered to animals or humans it is absorbed and then rapidly and completely converted to DG35, which exerts its anti-HIV activity in blood and tissues.

The human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) makes a protease enzyme which is unique to the virus. This enzyme cuts specific HIV proteins into small, functional fragments. DG35 inhibits the activity of the HIV protease, which is essential for this virus to replicate. DG35 has no activity against human proteases and in human and animal trials to date has not shown any significant toxicity.

Narhex Life Sciences intends to develop DG17 for regulatory approval in OECD countries, specifically the European Union, USA, Canada, Japan and Australia/New Zealand. In addition, Narhex will develop DG17 for use in countries with developing economies, many of which have rapidly expanding HIV epidemics. We have already established a dialogue with Chinese companies interested in establishing a joint venture to develop DG17 for the Chinese market, and it is our intention to conclude this arrangement as soon as possible, while seeking similar arrangements in other developing countries.

There are currently 10 protease inhibitors approved for use in OECD countries. Although this represents significant competition for DG17, Narhex believes that the drug may offer some advantages over existing protease inhibitors. If after extensive clinical testing DG17 is proven to be only equivalent to existing protease inhibitors, management is still confident that DG17 will still achieve significant market share.

Narhex has granted patents for DG17 and DG35 in all relevant jurisdictions, and these patents expire between 2013 and 2014.

In April 2006 Narhex purchased key assets of the Swedish biotech company, Cavidi Tech AB, and re-formed the company at its original site in Uppsala as Cavidi AB. Cavidi has developed, manufactures and sells two assay kits used in the management of HIV-infected patients. ExaVir ® Load measures the amount of HIV in blood ("HIV viral load"), a test which is essential for managing HIV-infected patients, especially those on therapy. ExaVir ® Drug assesses whether a patient's strain of HIV is susceptible to anti-HIV drugs. The advantages of the Cavidi ExaVir ® assays is that they are relatively easy to use, require only inexpensive, robust equipment which is suitable for developing country environments, and are significantly less expensive that the automated assays used in the Western world.

http://www.narhex.com/investor_centre/Aegis_Research_Feb_2007.pdf

Latest News: http://www.aer.com.au/announcements/2007/1108/00780700.pdf:D


----------



## mophead (16 November 2007)

*Re: NLS - Narhex Life Sciences*

Narhex in trouble!

NARHEX Life Sciences is the latest biotech to run into trouble with the Australian Securities Exchange after the exchange ran its eyes across the company's most recent balance sheet. The ASX sent the small development company a "please explain" on Monday, noting that Narhex only has enough cash at bank to survive the one more quarter of operations if the company maintains its current cash burn rate.

More here :

http://www.biotechnologynews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=116097&sectionsource=s0


----------



## mophead (4 December 2007)

*Re: NLS - Narhex Life Sciences*

Maybe moving in the right direction FINALLY!

Cavidi AB -Clinton Foundation HIV/AIDS Initiative Agreement


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*Re: NLS - Narhex Life Sciences*

Q. What does coal and an AIDS inhibitor have in common?
A. Narhex

*EPC 2769 GRANTED*
Narhex has received formal notification from the Vendor, Coalplay Pty Ltd (“Coalplay”), that the Queensland government has granted EPC 2769 “Glastonbury”.
Consequently the 6 month option period in which to decide whether to acquire the tenement from Coalplay has commenced. That option period will expire on the 3rd January 2013.
Narhex will now commence a Due Diligence process on the tenement to ascertain whether or not to proceed with the acquisition and transfer of the tenement. The acquisition will be subject to all necessary shareholder and regulatory approvals.
EPC 2769 is in the Maryborough Basin, within 15 kms to the south of Tiaro Coal Ltd’s EPC 956, on which Tiaro have recently announced an exploration target of 100 to 200 milion tonnes within the Tiaro coal measures, with a maiden 40M tonne JORC resource of metallurgical coal quality on EPC 956. 1
The prospectivity of successful exploration in the Maryborough Coal Basin for coal deposits with the potential to produce and mine metallurgical (coking, PCI) and thermal coal has been encouraged with the activity of Tiaro.
Coalplay have also advised that they have commenced the application for the granting of a coal exploration license for EPC 2771 near the township of Moonie in Queensland.

Narhex continues in its Joint Venture through Narhex Life Sciences International Limited in Xi’an Hex, the principal activity of which remains the development and commercialization of its anti HIV Protease inhibitor, DG-17.

Will wait for latest information from June quarterly before updating financials and any other relevant information.


----------



## System (8 July 2015)

On July 8th, 2015, Narhex Life Sciences Limited (NLS) changed its name and ASX code to ResApp Health Limited (RAP).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 July 2016)

Not sure why this big sell down last few days - maybe it got ahead of itself a bit.  As far as I can tell, this is going to be a very successful company in years ahead.

Has anyone crunched the numbers and come up with a valuation/?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 July 2016)

HC saying that Uniquest selling their big holdings.  If so, it appears to be fairly unsophisticated selling.  Maybe they needed the money in a hurry and didn't have time to scale out.  If that's what's happening, what an opportunity.


----------



## silence (10 July 2016)

Log and regular charts - seems to be great buying if it stays above about 26c!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 July 2016)

I know there's a trendline there, but 32 might be a short term high.  Looking to re-enter.


----------



## dayvidlay (13 December 2016)

Any thoughts on movements of RAP shares.

Supposedly they have some results to post in the early Q3. JAN FEB.

So possibly traders are afraid of bad news, so off loading.

Any result is good news as its data for the Novo submission to the FDA, if number support it hopefully shares jump up in early Jan.

So far a 18% drop in 2 days.

What are you thoughts?

Dayvidlay



Gringotts Bank said:


> I know there's a trendline there, but 32 might be a short term high.  Looking to re-enter.
> 
> View attachment 67411


----------



## greggles (18 December 2017)

ResApp Health showing signs of life today after announcing further positive results from its Australian adult clinical study. From the announcement:



> These results demonstrate, for the first time, accurate differential diagnosis of pneumonia and acute asthma in a real-world intended use population of adult patients with a board range of respiratory illnesses. The results also demonstrate accurate identification of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) and chronic asthma in patients referred for lung function testing (the gold standard for chronic respiratory disease diagnosis), as well as the ability to identify infective exacerbations in COPD patients




The market liked the news, and RAP is up 2.9c (40.85%) to 10c so far this morning.


----------



## greggles (23 February 2018)

RAP has broken through resistance at around 10c and looks to be heading higher. Good volume today.


----------



## greggles (1 August 2018)

ResApp Health punched through resistance at 15c convincingly today.

This morning they announced that they have completed enrollment of their US SMARTCOUGH-C-2 Clinical Study with a total of 1,470 patients at three hospital sites in the United States. The study is evaluating the efficacy of the ResAppDx smartphone application for the diagnosis of childhood acute respiratory disease using cough sounds.

Their Australian Breathe Easy Clinical Study also appears to be on track with 603 paediatric patients recruited as of 27 June. Recruitment continued in July to increase the number of patients with pneumonia, croup and upper respiratory tract infection to target levels with results to be reported soon  after.

Their Quarterly Update was released yesterday and they appear to have reduced their cash burn with only $876,000 spent in the last quarter. They have $3.4 million in the bank and are expected to be eligible under the Australian Federal Government's R&D Tax Incentive program which provides a cash refund on eligible research and development activities.

A fair bit of optimism around RAP at the moment with news flow is expected to increase in the upcoming quarter.

I found the following posted on another forum which the poster claimed was commentary on RAP by Morgans top healthcare analyst Scott Power:


> ResApp (RAP, Add, Target Price A$0.28) announced the completion of enrolment in its SMARTCOUGH-C-2 study. The SMARTCOUGH-C-2 study is evaluating the efficacy of the ResAppDx smartphone application for the diagnosis of childhood acute respiratory disease using cough sounds and has enrolled a total of 1,470 patients at three hospital sites in the United States. The SMARTCOUGH-C-2 study is a revision of ResApp's earlier SMARTCOUGH-C study with significant improvements made to training and processes. Improvements in hospital staff training and an improved audio recording application has produced higher quality cough audio data in the SMARTCOUGH-C-2 study, subsequently verified by a rigorous quality assurance process which found to date that less than 3% of recordings were unacceptable. An independent, centralised clinical adjudication panel and less subjective clinical case definitions are also being used to ensure consistent clinical diagnosis. Following data verification, the independent analysis team will prepare top-line results, which are expected later this month. Our comment we are confident of a positive result.


----------



## bux2000 (1 August 2018)

greggles said:


> ResApp Health punched through resistance at 15c convincingly today.
> 
> This morning they announced that they have completed enrollment of their US SMARTCOUGH-C-2 Clinical Study with a total of 1,470 patients at three hospital sites in the United States. The study is evaluating the efficacy of the ResAppDx smartphone application for the diagnosis of childhood acute respiratory disease using cough sounds.
> 
> ...




Hi Greggles,

Thank you for taking the time to post your charts and share your research always very informative.
Could I ask what software you use currently.

Thanks
bux


----------



## greggles (1 August 2018)

bux2000 said:


> Hi Greggles,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post your charts and share your research always very informative.
> Could I ask what software you use currently.
> ...



Hi bux, glad to hear you find the posts useful. Most of my charts are generated using Bigcharts which is web based. For Australian stocks you need to add AU: before the stock code, so BHP would be AU:BHP. I select "Advanced Chart" and then select my preferred chart options from the Advanced Chart options on the left (time frame and size of chart etc.)

If you have any further questions, just ask.


----------



## bux2000 (1 August 2018)

Hi Greggles
You can become distracted easily in the Bigcharts site the weekly chart makes tomorrow an interesting day for RAP  

Thanks again for your time
bux


----------



## greggles (4 September 2018)

ResApp Health moved through resistance at 23c yesterday following the release of excellent top-line results from its Breathe Easy paediatric double-blind, prospective clinical study using machine learning algorithms to diagnose respiratory disease from cough sounds recorded on a smartphone.

From the announcement:


> For all predefined study endpoints, ResApp’s algorithms performed very well, achieving a positive percent agreement (PPA) between 79% and 97% and a negative percent agreement (NPA) between 80% and 91% when compared to a clinical diagnosis. The results for asthma/reactive airway disease (RAD) were exceptional, with a PPA of 97% and an NPA of 91%. Asthma/RAD diagnosis is typically performed in the clinic using an inhaled bronchodilator test, which is time consuming and costly. For pneumonia, a disease that is responsible for the death of more children under five than any other disease, ResApp’s algorithms delivered a PPA of 87% and an NPA of 85%. For lower respiratory tract  disease, a key diagnosis for telehealth consultations in particular, ResApp’s algorithms yielded a PPA of 83% and an NPA of 82%. While a shortage of patients under two without bronchiolitis limited the statistical robustness of the study’s bronchiolitis results, the algorithm’s performance was again excellent with PPA and NPA both above 80%.




RAP is looking like it wants to consolidate above 23c following yesterday's announcement. The news flow has been good recently. If it keeps up ResApp Health will be at 30c in no time.


----------



## barney (5 September 2018)

greggles said:


> ResApp Health moved through resistance at 23c yesterday following the release of excellent top-line results from its Breathe Easy paediatric double-blind, prospective clinical study
> 
> If it keeps up ResApp Health will be at 30c in no time.
> 
> View attachment 89161




Solid looking Chart!


----------



## bigdog (23 April 2019)

Motley Fool reported today
https://www.fool.com.au/2019/04/23/why-the-resapp-health-share-price-rocketed-36-higher-today/

*Why the ResApp Health share price rocketed 36% higher today*
James Mickleboro | April 23, 2019

In morning trade the *ResApp Health Ltd* (ASX: RAP) share price has zoomed higher following the release of the results of its Australian prospective clinical study.

At the time of writing the digital health company’s shares are up a massive 36% to 17 cents.

*What happened?*
ResApp is a digital health company developing smartphone applications for the diagnosis and management of respiratory diseases.

This morning it announced positive top-line results from its Australian Breathe Easy adult prospective, double-blind clinical study.

According to the release, ResApp’s smartphone-based algorithms were found to accurately diagnose all respiratory diseases included in the study. These include lower respiratory tract disease, pneumonia, asthma exacerbations, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), and COPD exacerbations.

The performance of the company’s algorithms was evaluated using positive percent agreement (PPA) and negative percent agreement (NPA) compared to a clinical diagnosis reached by expert clinicians with full examination and results of investigations.

The release explains that for the identification of *lower respiratory tract disease*, which is the first critical step in the clinical diagnostic pathway, ResApp’s algorithms achieved an 88% PPA and an 89% NPA when compared to clinical diagnosis in patients with acute respiratory symptoms or clinical normalcy.

Similar levels of accuracy were demonstrated for *pneumonia*, which is the most common illness-related cause of adult hospital admission, with an 86% PPA and an 87% NPA when compared to a clinical diagnosis.

ResApp’s algorithms also achieved an 89% PPA and an 84% NPA when compared to a clinical diagnosis for the identification of *acute asthma exacerbations*. As an estimated 339 million people globally have asthma and the ability to identify it is an important part of effective asthma management plans, management was particularly pleased with this outcome.

Finally, the company’s algorithms were able to identify *COPD* with an 86% PPA and an 85% NPA compared to a clinical diagnosis which was confirmed by lung function testing. And they were able to identify *COPD exacerbations* with an 83% PPA and a 91% NPA compared with a clinical diagnosis.

The company’s CEO and managing director, Tony Keating, appeared to be delighted with the results.

He said: “The breadth of these results is exciting. Not only do we have outstanding results for the diagnosis of acute respiratory disease in adults, we also have compelling data on the identification of exacerbations in patients with asthma and COPD, as well as the ability to screen for COPD in the general population.”

Before adding: “These results underpin the commercialisation of a range of smartphone-based acute diagnostic and chronic disease management tools, and we intend to use this data to support CE and TGA regulatory submissions.”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 March 2021)

now a brokerage house came out with a bit of gush on RAP:


> RAP finished down 1.8 per cent to 5.4c despite announcing a three-month pilot trial of its cough diagnostic smartphone app across the telemedicine services of a large European Union telehealth provider called Medgate.  It's just an unpaid trial at this stage, but Medgate provides 6,000 telehealth consults a day, and well over 25 per cent of GP appointments are for chest infection or cost-related.  At $5 a test, that could result in $1.65 million a year in revenue for ResApp, *Morgans *estimates.





> "_While these numbers assume full take-up across the MG network, we know from the Aus telehealth customers that reality takes a bit more time,_" Morgans wrote in a research note.  "_What it does do is raise a flag across MG's EU competitors firstly that the technology exists, and importantly providing the external validation from one of the industry's biggest players that they see it as a value-add to their consults_."





> The announcement "_isn't a home run at this stage, but adds confidence in the technology and marketability within the telehealth space_," Morgans says.  The brokerage rates ResApp a speculative buy with a *13c *price target.



and from Oct 2019, after gaining TGA approval


> _The bigger prize, achieving US FDA approval, is expected late in 2019 or early 2020. *Morgans* continues to fully risk commercial outcomes until there is insight into initial reception across Europe and Australia. There have also been positive results in the company's sleep apnoea study....
> *Speculative Buy* (Add) maintained. Target is raised to $0.32 from $0.28._



I suspect *telehealth *is a flash in a Covid pan. And $5 for the test out of $40 for the consult, just for an indication, will see the medicos baulking. (_of course the aim would be for it to be categorised as pathology and thus rebatable)  




_


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2021)

Too many stocks in too many watchlists.
I had better start a new watchlist that I check charts in daily, otherwise I totally miss moves and trend changes that I have been waiting for, for a long long time.







Dagnammit.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

Shiver me timbers...


----------



## kenny (31 January 2022)

Hopeful that more news in the pipe after this Quarterly Report. In summary;


ResAppDx now live on Alodokter (Indonesia’s largest telehealth provider) and Doctors on Demand’s telehealth platforms.
the app is already live in Switzerland (Medgate), and Australia (Coviu, Phenix)

Janssen Pharmaceutica NV to use ResAppDx technology in a respiratory syncytial virus (RSV) clinical trial. Signed 3 year licence.
Emerging markets 3 year distribution agreement signed with Sanrai International § Partnership with Carepath Technologies GmbH for remote monitoring and management of COPD patients
Completed recruitment in clinical studies in India and the United States to develop an instant smartphone-based COVID-19 screening test. This is where I see promising results coming through as recruitment completed in November 2021.
SleepCheckRx US FDA 510(k) premarket notification submission may seethe FDA response in February.
Customer receipts for the quarter increased to $124,000 (Q1: $7,000)


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2022)

This hasn't made it into any of my shorter term trades that I can rememver, however, I may consider it as part of a newer longer term strategy... after FA approval of course.


----------



## BeeDeeStocks (22 March 2022)

Hi all I saw that ResApp reported positive results from their Covid-19 smartphone test! As a result they ere up by 48.4 per cent, so can we expect them to continue to rise as they look for a company to partner with to help increase commercialisation?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2022)

ResApp is in a trading halt related to the status of a $100 million takeover bid from global pharmaceutical giant Pfizer.

ResApp gave no detail on the reason for the halt other than considerations around a draft independent expert report on the bid.


----------



## System (28 September 2022)

On September 27th, 2022, ResApp Health Limited (RAP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between RAP and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of of all the issued capital in RAP by Pfizer Australia Holdings Pty Limited.


----------

